# Yoga



## FatAndProud (Jan 12, 2014)

I do lots of yoga...and I just searched YouTube today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE1cz0WSZpQ

I found it neat


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought two amazing Yoga DVDs for fat people but miscalculated that I'd need at least a few feet in my house to actually practice it. Maybe in the spring if I don't brain myself on a rock, I'll try it out at a park. Yoga mats don't exactly cushion concrete gym floors. LOL


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've done yoga. The only thing is that I have to buy the yoga for weight loss DVDs, because the other ones don't take into account that we may not be able to move the same as skinny people. It would be nice if someone did a yoga for non-skinny people DVD that did not emphasize the weight loss aspects.


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2014)

I know there are a couple of yoga dvds out there for fat people, but I'm not sure how good they are. I have been thinking of trying them out to see.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 14, 2014)

in terms of introducing folks who otherwise wouldn't get the chance to try. 

But, once you're feeling confident enough to try something-more, don't rule out going to an actual class. I know that the general reputation of yoga-culture has taken some heat around here. But (just as the video expertly decribes) the best instructors often have very practical insights into customizing or modifying postures and moves for different types of bodies or folks whose mobility or strength is compromised for any number of reasons. And you can get the most of these when attending a live-session. Where they can work directly with-you in more of a "hands-on" approach. 

And, if it doesn't work-out or if the connection with the instructor just isn't there.....try another.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 15, 2014)

DDPYoga.com changed my life as well as others. Check it out if you can.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> DDPYoga.com changed my life as well as others. Check it out if you can.



That was really great to watch KHayes666. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

awesome share


----------



## lille (Mar 16, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> in terms of introducing folks who otherwise wouldn't get the chance to try.
> 
> But, once you're feeling confident enough to try something-more, don't rule out going to an actual class. I know that the general reputation of yoga-culture has taken some heat around here. But (just as the video expertly decribes) the best instructors often have very practical insights into customizing or modifying postures and moves for different types of bodies or folks whose mobility or strength is compromised for any number of reasons. And you can get the most of these when attending a live-session. Where they can work directly with-you in more of a "hands-on" approach.
> 
> And, if it doesn't work-out or if the connection with the instructor just isn't there.....try another.


I too recommend a class. The instructor can not only help tweak your position to help you and prevent injury, a good instructor will also help tailor the moves to each person's capabilities. One of my friends who did yoga with me couldn't kneel due to knee surgery so our instructor always have her alternate poses that worked the same muscles when possible.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I LOVE yoga. I definitely want to get back into it someday. I did it weekly in highschool and ever since I graduated I haven't done it at all LOL. But it is very relaxing and helps you stay flexible and all that good stuff, I absolutely love it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 17, 2014)

lille said:


> I too recommend a class. The instructor can not only help tweak your position to help you and prevent injury, a good instructor will also help tailor the moves to each person's capabilities. One of my friends who did yoga with me couldn't kneel due to knee surgery so our instructor always have her alternate poses that worked the same muscles when possible.



This is my issue as well. I didn't have a good initial experience in a class because the alternate poses most often required me to step out of position so that I could not flow easily from one move to the next. Having to reconnect with the next move made me feel like I had been changing a tire on an 18 wheeler all afternoon. The opposite of what I was going for. I haven't given up though, I'm hoping there's a class out there for me or I can go custom.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2014)

I think this post is really cool.


_We said:
Don’t assume that we aren’t as strong or flexible.
Don’t assume that this is my first ever yoga/fitness class.
Don’t assume that I hate my body.
Don’t assume that I’m there for weight loss.
Don’t assume anything about what I eat.
Don’t assume anything about my health._


And how cool is this place? The Fat Yogini


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2014)

Lots of good sources for many workouts on youtube including yoga.
I haven't practiced it in awhile, but I do enjoy it. I would love to be able to do the splits again someday. Great activity that has benefits on many levels.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 13, 2014)

I've always been envious of those who can do yoga. I love yoga and do as much as I can, but because of my Erbs Palsy, I really struggle to do the poses right. Sigh.


----------



## 362436 (Aug 1, 2014)

Not only do I do yoga, I'm a yoga teacher. I always joke that yoga is great for all sizes, but that it was invented 5000 years ago by stick thin men. Some poses just have to be modernized.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd love to start yoga, but I don't have the confidence to do it outside yet, and I don't have enough space in my tiny flat for it.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 24, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I'd love to start yoga, but I don't have the confidence to do it outside yet, and I don't have enough space in my tiny flat for it.



You should do it! It's so fun. Try to make some space, well worth it.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 25, 2014)

If I could make space, I totally would. I live in a glorified bedsit. When I move I'll have more space and definitely make time - it probably would do me wonders


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2014)

Deacone said:


> If I could make space, I totally would. I live in a glorified bedsit. When I move I'll have more space and definitely make time - it probably would do me wonders



Deacone you can try this one. The entire routine takes place on the floor but there's no reason you can't do it on the bed. Might make for a nice intro to yoga.

http://youtu.be/DvOBVb-15OA


----------



## Deacone (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks lilly, I'll give that a try tonight!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm excited to find this thread. Lately I have been having huge problems with my low back and general stiffness. I started working at a grocery store about 2 months ago since then I have been sore non stop- even MORE so since I started back in the deli dept a few weeks ago.. all the bending and lifting from the deli cases has wreaked havoc on my body. I was wondering if there are any good yoga dvd's or routines for a short, stiff, fat girl such as me. LOL So glad to have found this thread! Thanks for sharing, everyone!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2014)

penguin said:


> I know there are a couple of yoga dvds out there for fat people, but I'm not sure how good they are. I have been thinking of trying them out to see.



How would it be different for fatter people? Is yoga hard for a bigger person?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know if there's anyone here in the DC area but there is a studio out there called Lighthouse Yoga Center that is going to offer a yoga class for the larger body. The class is called "Embodying Ahimsa: Teaching Yoga to Larger Bodied Students." I got a notice in the mail but I don't live near there so I'm passing it on. The class in in November.

http://www.lighthouseyogacenter.com/workshops/


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How would it be different for fatter people? Is yoga hard for a bigger person?



Speaking only for myself, there are some weight bearing poses in yoga that although they work really well for average sized people it is not necessarily a healthy pose for someone at my size. Some poses require rocking on the spine of being on your knees, something that is not recommended for people at my weight. Also with thighs as thick as mine and the knee surgeries I've had, the cross legged seated pose is not possible. Many of the poses have to be altered for me which requires me to step out of position into a completely different pose than everyone else is doing, putting me out of synch with the flow of a class. A class that's geared toward poses with lower injury risk for people at my size would be ideal.

I purchased Heavyweight Yoga by Abby Lentz. It looks very nickel and dime but I found it very well done. I enjoyed it.

http://youtu.be/doK_XRhio4g


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Speaking only for myself, there are some weight bearing poses in yoga that although they work really well for average sized people it is not necessarily a healthy pose for someone at my size. Some poses require rocking on the spine of being on your knees, something that is not recommended for people at my weight. Also with thighs as thick as mine and the knee surgeries I've had, the cross legged seated pose is not possible. Many of the poses have to be altered for me which requires me to step out of position into a completely different pose than everyone else is doing, putting me out of synch with the flow of a class. A class that's geared toward poses with lower injury risk for people at my size would be ideal.
> 
> I purchased Heavyweight Yoga by Abby Lentz. It looks very nickel and dime but I found it very well done. I enjoyed it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/doK_XRhio4g



That's exactly what I was wondering: is there a balance problem and do some of the poses pose a possibility of injury. I worry about that at my size and have only seen vids of thin people doing it. However, all that stretching does have the potential for some type of natural high, IMO
Thanks for that link-- like the woman in the video I don't want to fall either and I liked seeing a pregnant woman being able to balance- makes it all seem more possible because yoga really is something I have been considering.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 24, 2014)

Fat Yoga! This is a little old... but I thought some of you might like to see in case you haven't seen it already.

http://youtu.be/ECdIed-Qw3k


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 27, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering: is there a balance problem and do some of the poses pose a possibility of injury. I worry about that at my size and have only seen vids of thin people doing it. However, all that stretching does have the potential for some type of natural high, IMO
> Thanks for that link-- like the woman in the video I don't want to fall either and I liked seeing a pregnant woman being able to balance- makes it all seem more possible because yoga really is something I have been considering.



I can't give you Rep yet GEF, but I'm glad I could help. Let us know if you try anything and how it goes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 9, 2015)

https://youtu.be/QzhGqjlYU14

Yoga For Couch Potatoes!


----------



## Fleur (Dec 29, 2016)

I really love it! <3


----------



## Rahul123 (Jan 24, 2018)

Is any yoga trainer here?


----------

